# columbus foods /olive oil



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I am placing an order and what the heck is the difference in olive oils ? for soap can I just get whats the cheapest ?


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Yep, get the cheapest. Pomace.

Sara


----------

